# University of North Carolina School of the Arts (UNCSA) - Creative Producing MFA



## Chris W (Sep 10, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School University of North Carolina School of the Arts (UNCSA) - Creative Producing MFA. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 23, 2018)

The Film School University of North Carolina School of the Arts (UNCSA) - Creative Producing MFA has been updated.



> Updated Portfolio Requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 24, 2020)

The film school University of North Carolina School of the Arts (UNCSA) - Creative Producing MFA has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Jun 15, 2021)

The film school University of North Carolina School of the Arts (UNCSA) - Creative Producing MFA has been updated:

Updated with acceptance statistics from our database


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 22, 2021)

The film school University of North Carolina School of the Arts (UNCSA) - Creative Producing MFA has been updated:

Updated deadlines


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Sep 25, 2022)

The film school University of North Carolina School of the Arts (UNCSA) - Creative Producing MFA has been updated:

Updated requirements and deadlines


----------

